
Facebook forces user to use messenger on mobile site - akras14
WTF is wrong with the world. I don&#x27;t want to install Facebook app and I don&#x27;t want to install their messenger.<p>I just want to use it in my browser. I know it&#x27;s 100% possible because it used to work.<p>Is that too much to ask for?
======
mariodiana
It would be interesting to know why this seems, from Facebook's point of view,
too much to ask for. Are they collecting data directly from the phone that
they otherwise wouldn't be able to? Is there some other kind of integration
with payment services that they're planning?

I know that I've been getting a lot of "So-and-so has invited you to Facebook
Messenger." I installed Messenger the other day on my iPhone. It asked me for
all my contacts, and I deleted it then, straight away. It looks like you
install it, grant it permission, and then it spams everyone you know. That's
not cool.

------
sebastian-heinz
you can switch to 'desktop view' in most android browsers, allowing you to use
the fb web messenger. i know its super annoying but the only way around tho.

~~~
Mayzie
That's what I have to do. Super annoying indeed.

------
enigmango
Messenger view on mobile has unexpectedly started working for me over the past
week or so. No changes that I'm aware of, I'm not in desktop mode, and it was
definitely redirecting to the app store before.

Has anyone else noticed this too? Any speculation on what might've changed?

------
plouc
It's not the answer you are looking for but you can install Slimsocial for
Facebook - where it works.

------
jazoom
It has been like this for me for months. I just stopped using it except at a
Desktop.

